# Hog hunting



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2011)

Looking for a cheap place to do some hog hunting. I live in north east Ohio but don't mind traveling a little bit. Thanks for any help

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## NIGHT MAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

Try the wilderness pa, good people great place to hunt , shot a 350lb russian boar there a couple of years ago, price was $550 including lodging and meals, they will also skin and quarter your kill, look up the web site


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

You can hunt Wayne National Forest for piggies. Last time I was down there a couple months ago, I saw sign but no pigs. However, twenty miles away from where I was, someone nailed a 345 pounder.
Good luck.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i just went to the Double D ranch in southern Ohio this past july. i paid under $500 to kill a 240 pound sow. they do the butchering for $50 and make pretty good sausage (included in butchering cost). killed it with my .300 Win mag, next year im taking the bow. 


check out this video its my trip in july. http://youtu.be/d8AuJGxe-K0


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Ez that is one hell of a hole lol

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

I was down in Texas for military training and got hooked up with a guy at a ranch down there.. $100 a hog, I killed 4 hogs, including a 300lber thats going on the wall!! Obviously I didnt have to pay airfare but I think its pretty reasonable. Anyone interested let me know, we may go back in the early spring!!


----------



## Joe kish (Dec 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Looking for a cheap place to do some hog hunting. I live in north east Ohio but don't mind traveling a little bit. Thanks for any help
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Just got 2 hogs in zeleskie state forest u don't for a pay for hogs there on public land


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Let's see some pics!!! Any size to em?


----------



## adventhunter (Nov 27, 2011)

Where abouts in zaleski did u go if u dont mind me askin i was there last year and didnt c or here anything.


----------

